# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron Paul on The Alex Jones Show 1/09/13 (tube added)

## ninepointfive

Just heard this on the live show

1/9/12

listen here: www.infowars.com

*mod: alternate link from post below, if that one doesn't work- click 'on demand' http://www.gcnlive.com/listen.php* 

try vlc with the, "listen now" link if installed - or if you have windows media player - you can click the windows media link 

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I hope he unleashes some of his upcoming plans.

----------


## Confederate

What time?

----------


## phill4paul

Who would want to listen to that kook? Wait. Wut?

----------


## ninepointfive

its on at 10am mountain. know that much

----------


## ZENemy

> I hope he unleashes some of his upcoming plans.


Me too! I'm feeling some angry momentum in our movement (in a good way), I think its what we need, I hope Ron Paul lays down some liberty ninja action!

----------


## phill4paul

I'm surprised that Jack Hunter has not already written a blog about how stupid Ron Paul is for going on AJ's show and the damage he is doing to the movement.

----------


## dannno

I wonder of RP saw the debate performance against Piers?

----------


## jmdrake

> I wonder of RP saw the debate performance against Piers?


As obsessive as the CNN morning shows were about it I don't see how Ron couldn't have at least seen the highlights.

----------


## sailingaway

> As obsessive as the CNN morning shows were about it I don't see how Ron couldn't have at least seen the highlights.


Don't bet on it. He probably saw some stuff on the internet, but I don't get the impression he watches 'CNN morning shows'.

Do you?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> As obsessive as the CNN morning shows were about it I don't see how Ron couldn't have at least seen the highlights.


Were they? I don't get (or want) CNN. Heh. Doesn't suprise me. They're probably hoping to jack up Morgan's ratings.

Too bad people are going to be disapointed when they discover that Morgan's show typically isn't nearly as "interesting" as the Alex Jones episode ...

----------


## sailingaway

> Were they? I don't get (or want) CNN. Heh. Doesn't suprise me. They're probably hoping to jack up Morgan's ratings.
> 
> Too bad people are going to be disapointed when they discover that *Morgan's show typically isn't nearly as "interesting" as the Alex Jones episode* ...


that's the most enlightening thing about that debate, from what I have heard of it, the fact that Morgan felt his ratings needed boosting by having Jones on.

----------


## sailingaway

what time is the show tomorrow?

----------


## tsai3904

> what time is the show tomorrow?


12pm - 3pm ET

----------


## sailingaway

> 12pm - 3pm ET


\
thank you!  I will add that to the thread title.

----------


## Confederate

> 12pm - 3pm ET


Any idea when RP will come on? 3 hours is a lot of Alex Jones to sit through for one day.

----------


## BSU kid

I'd rather see Ron on Piers Morgan, that would be the single greatest thing ever. EVER!!

----------


## Danke

> Any idea when RP will come on? 3 hours is a lot of Alex Jones to sit through for one day.


For you, the interview time will probably be posted here shortly after 6pm tomorrow, Alex usually announces his guest time when the program begins.  And he archives the program every hour.  So no need to listen live.

----------


## twomp

> I'd rather see Ron on Piers Morgan, that would be the single greatest thing ever. EVER!!


It's happened a couple times already. The last time he was on, Morgan tried to convince him that we should intervene in Iran. Ron Paul told him to send British kids in there to die instead of our kids.

----------


## dannno

> It's happened a couple times already. The last time he was on, Morgan tried to convince him that we should intervene in Iran. *Ron Paul told him to send British kids in there to die instead of our kids.*



Did he do it in a British accent? That would have been hella funny..

----------


## sailingaway

> Did he do it in a British accent? That would have been hella funny..


No, Ron was seriously pissed. Morgan was mightily offended.

----------


## sailingaway

I think this is edited though.  I'm remembering Morgan pulling back and looking highly insulted and wanted to enjoy it again, and i don't see it there.

----------


## paulbot24

Ron's composure and his ability to stay on-topic is exactly what we need right now.

----------


## Tod

> I think this is edited though.  I'm remembering Morgan pulling back and looking highly insulted and wanted to enjoy it again, and i don't see it there.



Although Ron allows himself to get talked over a little too often for my taste, he really does a much better job discussing this kind of stuff than Alex Jones because he is always calm and cool and lays out his reasons in a way that cannot be refuted without the "refuter" looking like an idiot to any thinking person.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I'm surprised that Jack Hunter has not already written a blog about how stupid Ron Paul is for going on AJ's show and the damage he is doing to the movement.


lol

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I'm surprised that Jack Hunter has not already written a blog about how stupid Ron Paul is for going on AJ's show and the damage he is doing to the movement.


Ron Paul is infallible. No matter what similarities and connections he has with Alex Jones.

Don't you get it? Ron Paul is GOD and Alex Jones is SATAN.

----------


## Spikender

I swear it seems like some people around here hate on Alex Jones more than people who are actually opposed to us. Interesting.

Anyway, can't wait to see what comes of this interview. Anything with Ron speaking has always been glorious, and I'm sure whatever they discuss will be enlightening.

----------


## LopTarDaBoo

I thought the Jones "appearance" (not really proper to call it an interview  eh?) was effective and he said a lot of things that needed to be said.  

Jones can be overly skeptical at times, but better that than overly trusting.  Looking forward to hearing Ron on there.

----------


## eleganz

lol everyone calm down.

Piers knew exactly what he was doing inviting AJ and vice versa.

The one good thing to take away from all of this is that AJ got 'democide' the most google searches in internet history and it was a trending on search and twitter, worldwide.

That and the English accent mocking was hilarious.

+ I'm sure AJ got a lot of people interested in what he has to say.  Especially the types that had suspicions and never really had the initiative to delve deeper.  He did call out of lot of stuff in 14 minutes.

----------


## Tod

I hear that RP will ALSO be on www.ktrh.com (740 AM Houston radio station) for about a half hour starting at 6 (central??) tonight.

----------


## sailingaway

> I hear that RP will ALSO be on www.ktrh.com (740 AM Houston radio station) for about a half hour starting at 6 (central??) tonight.


and this is buried here, why???

----------


## July

> The one good thing to take away from all of this is that AJ got 'democide' the most google searches in internet history and it was a trending on search and twitter, worldwide.


Did it? 

I'm not sure whether the AJ gun control interview helped or hurt, time will tell, but that was my takeaway as well... if it starts generating google searches for that term, twitter mentions, youtube hits, and if the word generally just starts to seep into the debate, then the interview will have served a purpose and will have been a success, IMO. 

I don't think we are going to win the argument simply talking about the 2nd amendment in the context of hunting, etc. That's easly argued away by a rational person. You don't need a lot of firepower for hunting, hunting is not more important than protecting human life, other safer weapons and traps exist which can be used for hunting purposes, etc. Even arguments centered on personal protection from criminals can be argued away by the opposition--that is what the police are for, we have advanced alarm systems, metal detectors, scanners, IDs, etc. 

So why not start talking about the role of guns as a deterrent against democide and oppressive government?  I really can't see winning a moral argument against school shootings. This is an emotional driven argument, it's a no win. 

What's left?

----------


## ninepointfive

starts in 20

----------


## Ben Bernanke

Click "on demand" for easy working live stream...I can never get the infowars link to work

http://www.gcnlive.com/listen.php

----------


## sailingaway

> Click "on demand" for easy working live stream...I can never get the infowars link to work
> 
> http://www.gcnlive.com/listen.php


thanks, I will put that into the OP

----------


## ninepointfive

> Click "on demand" for easy working live stream...I can never get the infowars link to work
> 
> http://www.gcnlive.com/listen.php


install vlc player or something similar. it opens as it's own app. 

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html

----------


## sailingaway

I'm trying Bernanke's link but so far I just see the player and it isn't playing...

----------


## kathy88

HAHAHA he just called Glenn Beck a ninny.

----------


## orenbus

I just installed the VLC player as ninepointfive suggested and used the listen live link on info wars and its working.

----------


## sailingaway

ok!  I have commercials!

That's a start!  (I think?)

----------


## sailingaway

> I just installed the VLC player as ninepointfive suggested and used the listen live link on info wars and its working.


I'll try this if the commercials don't turn into the program soon.

----------


## ninepointfive

> I'm trying Bernanke's link but so far I just see the player and it isn't playing...


try vlc with the, "listen now" link if installed - or if you have windows media player - you can click the windows media link 

http://www.infowars.com/

----------


## Ben Bernanke

Uh where is Ron Paul

----------


## sailingaway

I may install it for the future, but I'm listening to Alex now.  Did he say before I got on when Ron will be on?

----------


## ninepointfive

> Uh where is Ron Paul


It's a 3 hour show - and sometimes goes longer. I'll post when I hear something about Ron

----------


## sailingaway

> Uh where is Ron Paul


People say that he usually announces near the start of the show when guests will be on, since it is a 3 hour show.  I am waiting for that as well.

----------


## kathy88

I hope Ron talks about THIS.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...oundation-quot

We could use a little motivation I think.

----------


## sailingaway

"Ron Paul's coming up by the way" is all he has said so far.  No time.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

"coming up" he just said

----------


## orenbus

He just said "Ron Paul is coming up by the way".

----------


## mac_hine

"If I ever have a heart attack and die, you can guarantee I was murdered" lol

He cracks me up.

----------


## orenbus

> "If I ever have a heart attack and die, you can guarantee I was murdered" lol
> 
> He cracks me up.


I like where he said if I get struck by lightning, I was set up. LOL, this guy...

----------


## mac_hine

> I like where he said if I get struck by lightning, I was set up. LOL, this guy...


"If I get bit by a snake and die, it was the CIA"

He is entertaining

----------


## mac_hine

RP coming up now.

----------


## sailingaway

OF COURSE it crashes right when Ron comes on.  At least I hear him now.

----------


## libertygrl

http://www.infowars.com/

----------


## MelissaCato

YeeeHawwww

----------


## ClydeCoulter

That was wierd, it backed up and repeated about 1 minute...

----------


## sailingaway

Did Ron almost say 'crap'?

----------


## Ben Bernanke

"I think Bernanke actually believes that....sh...junk"

LOL

----------


## MelissaCato

> That was wierd, it backed up and repeated about 1 minute...


Ya did it to me too with the Android App

----------


## sailingaway

> "I think Bernanke actually believes that....sh...junk"
> 
> LOL


I thought it was 'actually BELIEVES in that cr.... junk"

----------


## Ben Bernanke

I need to hear it again, but either way I laughed

----------


## kathy88

He is much more relaxed now that he's not running, don't you guys think? He's killing it.

----------


## green73

tube

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> http://www.infowars.com/


+rep For the heads up.

----------


## sailingaway

> He is much more relaxed now that he's not running, don't you guys think? He's killing it.


He regularly kills it.  We just forget.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

"*The Ron Paul Show*" ????

----------


## MelissaCato

Online Programing ?  YAY !!!  Freedon Watch started off as an Online Program !!

----------


## phill4paul

> "*The Ron Paul Show*" ????


 WOOT!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Sounds like his plans are an internet tv thing, promoting homeschooling and touring campuses.

----------


## orenbus

Ron Paul may be starting internet based tv show?

----------


## sailingaway

Ron's not going to bash people, Alex.  He doesn't 'do the personality thing', is about right.  That is one reason he has such credibility.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul may be starting internet based tv show?


I heard that too, and his 'I'm too honest to lie' deflection from talking about it.

----------


## libertygrl

> +rep For the heads up.


Woo -Hoo!  Ron Paul possibly having a program on the internet???  Did I hear that correctly???  Also, AJ is being very cryptic suggesting there is another big surprise.  Both he and Ron were having a chuckle but not revealing what it is.  Dr. Paul is also going to promote home schooling , and of course tour the college campuses.  This sounds so EXCITING!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Ron Paul 'TV' will be epic. Can't wait.

----------


## sailingaway

> Online Programing ?  YAY !!!  Freedon Watch started off as an Online Program !!




get those ratings up so it follows the trajectory!  (except the latest bit...)

----------


## kathy88

DRONES

----------


## MelissaCato

"as long as the government kills kids it's ok and they want to protect that"  ... Ron Paul 

I'm almost in tears that's soo true

----------


## sailingaway

Ron's semi-autos?  

--

Ron's not going to use that language, Alex.

Dang it, some fan RonPaul.com owner is not to let Ron have it for his own home page... 

so... you heard it here first -- www.ronpaulhomepage.com

Why not ronpaul.org still?

Whatever, we'll make sure people know what it is.

----------


## jclay2

At work right now, will definitely listen tonight. If possible, those listening, we at work would appreciate updates! Thanks ahead of time.

----------


## MelissaCato

These two together talking are weapons them selves. I love it.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

"The American People will Resist" - Ron Paul

----------


## phill4paul

*THE LINE IN THE SAND.........*

----------


## MelissaCato

RonPaulHomePage.com is in the works, but not ready yet.

----------


## Lucille

RonPaulHomepage.com?  This guy needs to sell his url to Ron:

http://www.ronpaul.com/

----------


## sailingaway

> RonPaulHomePage.com is in the works, but not ready yet.


I keep trying to plus rep people in this thread but once I do it won't let me for a while.

----------


## mac_hine

Can we expect a tweet from Jack Hunter accusing Ron Paul of being a conspiracy theorist?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Notice the difference in Ron Paul's approach compared to Alex Jones's. That's what I like to see. Also does anyone know who has ronpaul.com? It's a pro Ron Paul website. If I were the webmaster I'd voluntarily give it up to him. Any chance we can get a hold of the guy? ronpaulshomepage.com is ridiculous.

----------


## MelissaCato

> Can we expect a tweet from Jack Hunter accusing Ron Paul of being a conspiracy theorist?


Haters will always Hate !!!

----------


## sailingaway

> Notice the difference in Ron Paul's approach compared to Alex Jones's. That's what I like to see. Also does anyone know who has ronpaul.com? It's a pro Ron Paul website. If I were the webmaster I'd voluntarily give it up to him. Any chance we can get a hold of the guy? ronpaulshomepage.com is ridiculous.


Yeah we do.  Per Josh, though, he refused to give up the Ron Paul 2008 youtube channel when the campaign accidentally let it lapse so I don't see him giving it up.  i would think it might be worth Ron buying and maybe bringing the guy on in some capacity though, if he is setting up a business.  But maybe the owner wouldn't want that either.

He doesn't do bad stuff with it, but he does seem pretty jealous of his property rights.

----------


## MelissaCato

That was a great interview as usual. ONWARD !!

----------


## kathy88

Maybe he just wants Ron to ask him personally. And say please. LOL.

----------


## jmdrake

> Sounds like his plans are an internet tv thing, promoting homeschooling and touring campuses.


Hmmmm....if he does that he will be more effective in promoting liberty than he was when he was in congress.

----------


## sailingaway

> Maybe he just wants Ron to ask him personally. And say please. LOL.


Ron would naturally say please.  He's a polite sort of guy.  I do wonder if he has tried approaching him personally, he might consider it untoward pressure.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> RonPaulHomepage.com?  This guy needs to sell his url to Ron:
> 
> http://www.ronpaul.com/


$#@!ing A! That's what I said. Instead of sell, though, donate. It looks like the webmaster is a avid Ron Paul supporter so maybe we can let him know Ron Paul needs it.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> At work right now, will definitely listen tonight. If possible, those listening, we at work would appreciate updates! Thanks ahead of time.


Well Ron Paul said he thinks that should the 'authorities'  come to take American's weapons and/gold there would be resentment and a lot of resistance. Ron Paul also touched on the fact that everyone is up in arms (figuratively of course) over the Sandy Hook shooting but no one blinks an eye when children are bombed daily in other countries. It was a very good interview. Oh and Paul laughed at the idea that Glenn Beck stating he would become the leader of the movement. He was very respectful of Beck, however. Must watch, Ron Paul 'TV' coming soon. Great news today.

----------


## Lucille

> $#@!ing A! That's what I said. Instead of sell, though, donate. It looks like the webmaster is a avid Ron Paul supporter so maybe we can let him know Ron Paul needs it.


There is a contact link.  I would hope he would donate it or sell it to him!  If not, then what a jerk.

----------


## jmdrake

> Yeah we do.  Per Josh, though, he refused to give up the Ron Paul 2008 youtube channel when the campaign accidentally let it lapse so I don't see him giving it up.  i would think it might be worth Ron buying and maybe bringing the guy on in some capacity though, if he is setting up a business.  But maybe the owner wouldn't want that either.
> 
> He doesn't do bad stuff with it, but he does seem pretty jealous of his property rights.


Moneybomb to buy him out?  That said, Ron could just hire the guy.  The "ronpaul.com" website is actually pretty good.  And if the campaign let the youtube channel lapse I can't blame him for not wanting to trust them with that responsibility again.

----------


## jllundqu

> Pass on sitting through hours of Alex Jonestown passing out conspiratorial Kool-Aid


lol... Jonestown...

----------


## sailingaway

> Moneybomb to buy him out?  That said, Ron could just hire the guy.  The "ronpaul.com" website is actually pretty good.  And if the campaign let the youtube channel lapse I can't blame him for not wanting to trust them with that responsibility again.


Yeah, I suggested hiring him and buying him out.  Might not be a bad idea, if they both were willing.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Ron would naturally say please.  He's a polite sort of guy.  I do wonder if he has tried approaching him personally, he might consider it untoward pressure.


Yeah, I don't like the idea of ronpaulhomepage over ronpaul.com. If it were my website I would donate it happily. Maybe they can get him an official position on the site if he were to- though his web design skills do seem a little lacking.

----------


## jllundqu

Homeschooling coops are the shiznit...

jus sayin

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Moneybomb to buy him out?  That said, Ron could just hire the guy.  The "ronpaul.com" website is actually pretty good.  And if the campaign let the youtube channel lapse I can't blame him for not wanting to trust them with that responsibility again.


I agree. I wonder if he is even aware Ron Paul needs the site?

----------


## Lucille

> N...Also does anyone know who has ronpaul.com? It's a pro Ron Paul website. If I were the webmaster I'd voluntarily give it up to him. Any chance we can get a hold of the guy? ronpaulshomepage.com is ridiculous.


It is ridiculous.  There is a contact link there.

----------


## sailingaway

> Cool Heads ALWAYS prevail... Alex Jones is becoming a complete embarrassment. RU listening to this broadcast today?  All hearsay, All accusations... and as usual, absolutely no evidence. Maybe chubby should keep 'Go Pro" video cameras and recording devices on him and his entourage 24/7.
> 
> Sorry, AJ is hurting the freedom movements.


Ron's on.  The freedom movement is thriving.

they have different styles, and that's fine, imho.

And give credit where credit is due, folks, Alex Jones spent yesterday as the attack figure of liberal pundits and positively linked on Drudge.  So his show today would have a higher viewership even without us.  And who does he have on?  Ron.  He could have waited until he needed a viewer boost but didn't.

----------


## sailingaway

> Sharing a DP link to people discussing Ron's potential as an internet talk show host: http://www.dailypaul.com/262547/ron-...omment-2898075


worth reading.

----------


## COpatriot

Great segment. I love how Ron couldn't contain his laughter when Alex brought up Beck's bull$#@!.

----------


## S.Shorland

I'd put money on Beck being controlled opposition

----------


## green73

tube

----------


## jllundqu

Alex Jones has serious delusions of granduer...

----------


## jj-

> tube


It happened!

----------


## JK/SEA

> ''Alex Jones has serious delusions of granduer...''


''The trouble with quotes on the internet, is that it is often difficult to verify their authenticty"

and so it goes...

----------


## jj-

> Alex Jones has serious delusions of granduer...


except they're not delusions.

----------


## specsaregood

> 


Man, Dr. Pauls answer at 12:00 in is simply "classic ron".

----------


## specsaregood

> Man, Dr. Pauls answer at 12:00 in is simply "classic ron".


Lol and at 19:20 he even gets AJ to credit/compliment Glenn Beck.   Classic ron.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Lol and at 19:20 he even gets AJ to credit/compliment Glenn Beck.   Classic ron.


Alex has past stated he does not want to run down everything Beck has done. He just knows what Beck's overall agenda is, and that we have to sift to sort Beck's good from the bad.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Sounds like his plans are an internet tv thing, promoting homeschooling and touring campuses.


Ohhhhhh......I want to hear more about this.  I hope he does it right and not some cheap set up.  I wonder if he is funding it or someone else.  Is he going to have guests?  Soooo many questions!

----------


## opal

ooo.. can't wait to watch.. must take care of the critters first.. darkness is falling

thanks for the Tube!!
alternative to ronpaul.com    ronpaul.INFO

----------


## presence

> *Alex Jones:*
> Will you turn in your semi autos?
> 
> *Ron Paul:*
> 
> I might not even have any to turn in, but 
> I don't think the American people will
> 
> *A line in the sand will be drawn*
> ...


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ron+alex+jones

----------


## sailingaway

Alex has his own youtube up now, mind you he ignored that DESPITE his trying to put the words into his mouth, Ron did NOT warn of a 'second revolution' if they grab guns, and made that the heading... nonetheless, I've replaced the video on the front page with this one.  I do appreciate AJ having Ron on and letting him speak about whatever interests him.

----------


## presence

> Ron did NOT warn of a 'second revolution' if they grab guns






> *Ron Paul:*
> They know that guns can resist government tyranny.
> 
> *Alex Jones:*
> Obama threatens executive action to confiscate firearms
> 
> *Ron Paul:*
> It should go without saying he's gone too far.
> It should go without saying that he's acting with illegal violence.
> ...


..

----------


## sailingaway

> ..


that was the second try in a row and both times Ron did not say 'yes I think you are right' but rephrased it.  Yet the phrase he avoided was used. AJ is bombastic.  I don't think it is a huge deal, but it is why I don't listen to him as a general rule, it is just a preference.  Ron is NOT bombastic. It is stylistic, not the end of the world.

As I said, I put it on the front page.

----------


## belian78

> Ohhhhhh......I want to hear more about this.  I hope he does it right and not some cheap set up.  I wonder if he is funding it or someone else.  Is he going to have guests?  Soooo many questions!


Heck, where do I send my resume!?  I have 15yrs of sales and marketing management I would love to put to work for Dr Paul.

----------


## Carehn

> that was the second try in a row and both times Ron did not say 'yes I think you are right' but rephrased it.  Yet the phrase he avoided was used. AJ is bombastic.  I don't think it is a huge deal, but it is why I don't listen to him as a general rule, it is just a preference.  Ron is NOT bombastic. It is stylistic, not the end of the world.
> 
> As I said, I put it on the front page.


LOL. Thats whats so odd to me. I honestly would not think Ron would go on the AJ show. But he does and I'm glad. Way back in the day I hated Alexs show (not alex) because he is so loud and 'bombastic' as you put it. but somehow over the years I have found myself listening to at least a bit of his show every day... 

Very odd. Alex is like Hypnotoad

----------


## Carehn

> I'd put money on Beck being controlled opposition


You know. I really don't think most of our Opposition thinks they are wrong or evil. I think most of our Opposition are just stupid asses with a lot of power, But Glenn Beck... If there is such a thing as controlled opposition (as in controlling ones own Opposition) Then it simply has to be Glenn Beck. Biggest fake in the liberty movement ever. If he was never around the Tea Party would still be a good thing and it would not have died.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

This interview was a breath of fresh air.  Good to hear Dr. Paul speakin' his mind.

----------


## sailingaway

> This interview was a breath of fresh air.  Good to hear Dr. Paul speakin' his mind.


yeah.  I want more interviews.

----------


## sailingaway

> This interview was a breath of fresh air.  Good to hear Dr. Paul speakin' his mind.


yeah.  I want more interviews.

----------

